# لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎



## boka manshy (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 





هذا الكلام منقول عن لسان الاخصائية ندى ماس صاحبة شركة ندى ماس لمستحضرات التجميل 

بالاعشاب


اخواتي وحبيباتي يامن وثقن في حنة ندى ماس سنوات عديدة ووثقن في التعامل معي شخصيا 


واثنيتم علي وعلى حنة ندى ماس 



احذرك اختي واخي وامي وابنتي حتى تدوم بيننا الثقة 

هناك من يحاول يستغل نجاح حنة ندى ماس لنجاحها الساحق وتجاربكم الصادقة وشكركم المتواصل وصور ماقبل وبعد حنة ندى ماس التي ملئت ساحات الانتر نت 

فنزل حنة لا يعلم مصدرها الا الله واسماها بنفس اسم الحنة لينال من شهرتها المكاسب السريعة لانه ضرب سعرها لسعر ارخص من الحنة ندى ماس ويدعين انهم مندوبيني 

هذي صورة الحنة والزيت ولتتاكدي اختي من انها الحنة الاصلية تاكدي من ان عليها الموقع اللي بالصورة ورقمي الموجود بملفي الشخصي على علبة الزيت 


لاتشتروا الحنة الا من مندوباتي المعتمدات واللاتي ساسترسل لكم اساميهم وارقامهم 




و للتعرف عاي ارقام المناديب

ماعليكي الا ان تسوي بحث على قوقل عن موقع ندى ماس فور وومن
صورة حنة ندى ماس الاصلية




صورة زيت ندى ماس الاصلي 







الموضوع بسيط لاتقلقي دام المنتج من مندوباتي المعتمدات ودام العلبة عليها الموقع والرقم اللي على 

علبة الزيت رقمي 



اي استفسار يابنات انا حاضرة فقط اضغطي على الرابط ادناه وسوف يتم الرد عليكم مباشرة 

إرسال رسالة


اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد

والحين اترككم في امان الله وحفظه


اللهم كل من شرفتني برفع موضوعي للافادة بدعوة طيبة او بكلمة حلوة ان تعطيها كل مابتتمناه وتجعلها لها صدقة 

مع تحياتي مندوبة تسويق ندى ماس


​


----------



## boka manshy (14 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العــــــــــــــيد


----------



## boka manshy (28 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

النعمه زواله
تخيل لو شحيح الماي تخيلنا بدون أمطار
تخيل لو تجف الأرض بهالدنيا وشاللي صار
عطانا ربنا نعمه وعلينا نشكر أفضاله
وإذا احنا ما حفظناها ترى هالنعمه زواله
إذا إنته غني وظامي وماشي وحدك بصحرا
شيفيدك وقتها مالك تبادل مالك بقطره


----------



## boka manshy (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل بـكـــره


----------



## boka manshy (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

بينا أيوب يغتسل عرياناً، فخر عليه جراد من ذهب فجعل أيوب يحتثي في ثوبه، فناداه ربه: ألم اكن أغنيتك عما ترى؟ قال: بلى، وعزتك، ولكن لا غنى بي عن بركتك".


----------



## boka manshy (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام 
mas


----------



## boka manshy (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

"اللهم إِني أسألك إِيماناً لا يرتدُّ، ونعيماً لا ينفد، ومرافقة محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

"اللهم إِني أسألك إِيماناً لا يرتدُّ، ونعيماً لا ينفد، ومرافقة محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام 
mas


----------



## boka manshy (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد


----------



## boka manshy (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره


----------



## boka manshy (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

كنز من كنوز الجنة


لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## boka manshy (8 يناير 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

ليس يتحسر أهل الجنة على شيء إلا على ساعة مرت بهم لم يذكروا الله عز وجل فيها


----------



## boka manshy (17 يناير 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

من شهد الجنازة حتى صلى عليها فلة قيراط و من شهدها حتى تدفن فلة قيراطان قيل و ما القيراطان ؟ قال مثل الجبلين العظيمين


----------



## boka manshy (24 يناير 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## boka manshy (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (24 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## boka manshy (6 مارس 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (17 مارس 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (26 مارس 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتُقى، والعفاف، والغِنى


----------



## boka manshy (3 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (13 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي * وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي


----------



## boka manshy (21 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (29 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان، ثقيلتان في الميزان، حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (7 مايو 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

إن الحمد لله، نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا،


----------



## boka manshy (15 مايو 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتُقى، والعفاف، والغِنى


----------



## boka manshy (23 مايو 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها و يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها


----------



## boka manshy (30 مايو 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

قُل? إِن كُنتُم? تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِى يُحبِبكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغفِر? لَكُم? ذُنُوبَكُم? وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ


----------



## boka manshy (8 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## boka manshy (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي * وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي


----------



## boka manshy (24 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها و يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها


----------



## boka manshy (6 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

ربي اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الرحيم


----------



## boka manshy (6 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

ربي اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الرحيم


----------



## boka manshy (17 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

للهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## boka manshy (28 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

ربي اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الرحيم


----------



## boka manshy (5 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العيد
__________________


----------



## boka manshy (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس الكرام احذروا الغش والتقليد دخول اجباري‏‎*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------

